# Beautiful actresses from the past.



## Pappy (Aug 3, 2014)

Audrey Hepburn, Brigette Bardol and Sophia Loren.
This was my era and grew up with these ladies.:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 3, 2014)

Gorgeous ladies all.

Add in my fave, Lauren Bacall ...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes Phil, she had that seductive look.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 3, 2014)

I still am in love with all of them.  SIGH !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

I always thought Sophia Loren was very beautiful.  I remember that my father like Dorothy Lamour.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

Veronica Lake


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 4, 2014)

One for the future. Lucy Em.



Which is more important, the face, the body, the glamour or the ability to act ?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Are you seeing the ad for 10000 Asian women at the bottom of the thread?  If you are, I'll take the first one and you guys can fight over the rest...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Are you seeing the ad for 10000 Asian women at the bottom of the thread?  If you are, I'll take the first one and you guys can fight over the rest...



FYI, unless you're really enjoying the ads like Ralphy here , you can shut them off by clicking on Settings at the top of the page, then click on General Settings, check the shut off ad box, save changes.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

I did that long ago. Wasn't sure what Ralphy was referring to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2014)

Raquel Welsh


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree with you men on the women that were the ones we grew up with, they were lovely beyond compare Good job Pappy


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 5, 2014)

I would add Gene


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

Nancy Pelosi..whoops  Actress.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

Angie Dickerson with Dean Martin and sweet Debbie Reynolds.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)

Claudette Colbert


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2014)

And the American fighting men loved Betty Grable.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh I remember  Didn't she have the legs they were nuts about  Had her painted on their planes and everything


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes, Denise. And inside every footlocker.nthego:
I think she had each leg insured to the hilt.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Yes, Denise. And inside every footlocker.nthego:
> I think she had each leg insured to the hilt.



"This unusual segment of the business has been around for quite some time. Movie stars Betty Grable and Fred Astaire both had insurance policies on their legs in the first half of the 20th century. Astaire's $150,000 insurance coverage wasn't much compared to Grable's cool $1 million policy. These days celebrity insurance regularly covers much more than that. Singer Mariah Carey has also been blessed with good looks and especially fine legs. In 2006, the singer agreed to front for Gillette's Legs of a Goddess campaign. To protect this position, Carey took out a $1 billion insurance policy on her legs, according to the San Francisco Chronicle. One source told Britain's Daily Mirror at the time that "the sum reflects her popularity. She's about to start a U.S. tour and she'll have to be careful." "


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2014)

Natalie Woods, with James Dean, and Liz Taylor.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)

Vivien Leigh


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2014)

Audrey Hepburn. Tiny little gal, wasn't she?


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 24, 2018)

Ava Gardner


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2018)

Lucille Ball


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 25, 2018)

I always thought Ava Gardner was gorgeous after seeing her in the movie One Touch Of Venus. Loved that dimple in her chin.


----------



## Victor (Feb 27, 2018)

RITA HAYWORTH, the Love Goddess of the 40s


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2018)

Did I miss Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2018)

A very beautiful Kim Novak.


----------



## Victor (Mar 2, 2018)

Jean Arthur, Jayne Mansfield.


----------



## Wren (Mar 2, 2018)

Gina Lollobrigida


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 2, 2018)

Ida Lupino- Not only a great actress but was also a writer, director and producer.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 2, 2018)

Wren said:


> Gina Lollobrigida
> View attachment 49335



BAD  facial expression  on poor  Gina.  Looks like she's  got gas in her system.  LET IT OUT  Gina !!


----------



## Wren (Mar 2, 2018)

Rita Hayworth


----------



## Wren (Mar 2, 2018)

_BAD facial expression on poor Gina. Looks like she's got gas in her system. LET IT OUT Gina 

_Well, I guess you’d know more about that than me Falcon.......


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2018)

We recently lost her!  Nanette Fabray


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2018)

What a job she did as Glenn Millers wife in the Glenn Miller story!!

June Allyson


----------



## Falcon (Mar 2, 2018)

Wren said:


> _BAD facial expression on poor Gina. Looks like she's got gas in her system. LET IT OUT Gina
> 
> _Well, I guess you’d know more about that than me Falcon.......



  Yes Wren.  As  a former  photographer  I  knew all about facial expressions  and poses  for  beautiful  women.


----------



## Wren (Mar 3, 2018)

Deborah Kerr


----------

